# FS: flowerhorn babies



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

approx 2" full flower line, healthy 2 for $15 maple ridge 604 466 9368


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These are great little guys. I picked up some a few weeks ago and they have grown quite a bit. They have some nice markings and color for there size.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

wow you guys are making it hard for me to quit the hobby


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

brezilian said:


> wow you guys are making it hard for me to quit the hobby


These are great fish. Consider yourself tempted to buy lots.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

oh boy. you have a text.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yes these guys are great! have 6 of them as well doing really good! 4 weeks later! enjoy hurry good price!


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

*text #*

My text # is 604 723 2565.Thanks.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

I have lots of babies left ,want them to go to good homes soon as they are growing and I am running out of space.I will give a good deal if you purchase more than 4.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What type of flowerhorn are they?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the dads a red dragon but i havnt seen pics of the mom. So i am quessing they are red dragon fry.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

The mom was a nice blue coloured Flowerhorn


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

like a thai silk?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Why u quit ur Hobby Bro ! It's A Fun Hobby ! We R Gonna Be Bored without u here !


brezilian said:


> wow you guys are making it hard for me to quit the hobby


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I will consider them as a Red Dragon since 80% The Frys look like the Male.


cowis said:


> the dads a red dragon but i havnt seen pics of the mom. So i am quessing they are red dragon fry.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Really Good Price for these little guys. Good luck for the Sales Bro !


Piranhaman said:


> approx 2" full flower line, healthy 2 for $15 maple ridge 604 466 9368


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Jacky can you please tell me where can I buy pellets for my male flowerhorn I am getting low on the food the product is from Ocean Free (humpy head) for head growth and shape from Singapore.Thanks.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Piranhaman !

XO Humpy Head is a really good product for Head Growth since they do have 58% Protein.
I used to order a lot every month with big shipments from Singapore for my FHs.

However, After I Mixed My Own Food for My FHs, I dont order that XO Humpy Head anymore since the New Foods I Make R So Much Better Than That since that contain 60% and Up Proteins for the FHs and I can see a really Good Results just after a week.



Piranhaman said:


> Hi Jacky can you please tell me where can I buy pellets for my male flowerhorn I am getting low on the food the product is from Ocean Free (humpy head) for head growth and shape from Singapore.Thanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Flowerhorn Food by Chingmix

there is some high end flowerhorn food, basically there all the same, but i think the flowerhorn speciality food have a higher fat content.
i also just use hikari gold cichlid pellets, earth worms, prawns, and the flowerhorns also eat hunks of makeral, tilapia, or whatever else the catfish are being fed that day.. oh yeah they really like salmon eggs , i got a big bag of salmon eggs from my dads buddy ... and there like a fat kid on a cupcake , they love it , i just drop em in one by one and they go nuts,


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly. 90% The Beauty Of The FHs r Based On Their Genetics As My Personal Experiences.

If The FH has a Good Gen. No Matter what u do. He Is Gonna be a Masterpiece. 
On the other hand, if the fish doesn't have a good Gen. No matter what u do. He is just a Regular fish. 

However. Good Food. Good Water Condition. And Good Care Can Pump Him to be His MAximum.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

There r numerous of different brand of FH food in the Market so far such as :
XO Ocean Free Product
Okiko Sunred, Okiko quick head up, sunredgold, chingmix, grandsumo red, grand sumogreen, haifeng, super red, thurboo red, ever red.....
Of course, all the manufacturers always advertise that their foods r the Best in the market. 
However, is that gonna work r not ? I think that only the Owner and the fish know about that.

Also, I think is really depending on the FHs too. 
Some FHs will work with A food better than B and some fishes will love B better than A since all FHs r different, none of them the same.

Dont worry Bro. Just feed whatever food u have at the momment. I'm sure whatever u r doing is Working Wells for ur Masterpieces. If they love it, please dont change it. And I'm sure u do love ur FHs as ur lovely kids too since u treat them as a king. he eat more than me ! Hahahaha !



macframalama said:


> Flowerhorn Food by Chingmix
> 
> there is some high end flowerhorn food, basically there all the same, but i think the flowerhorn speciality food have a higher fat content.
> i also just use hikari gold cichlid pellets, earth worms, prawns, and the flowerhorns also eat hunks of makeral, tilapia, or whatever else the catfish are being fed that day.. oh yeah they really like salmon eggs , i got a big bag of salmon eggs from my dads buddy ... and there like a fat kid on a cupcake , they love it , i just drop em in one by one and they go nuts,


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

can someone tell me where to purchase xo humpy head food, someone has some to sell please let me know thank you.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Jacky for the info,where can I buy the xo humpy head, or any other product,


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I found this site that sells it.

FISH FOOD ONLINE - TROPICAL FISH


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

How Much u usually paid for THe XO Humpy Head 400Gram ?



Piranhaman said:


> Thanks Jacky for the info,where can I buy the xo humpy head, or any other product,





Piranhaman said:


> Thanks Jacky for the info,where can I buy the xo humpy head, or any other product,


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Piranhaman. I did look and talk to some of my friends regarding about the XO Humpy Head. He doesn't have enough to sell. He only have 10 Big 400Gram bottle for his FHs to eat.


Piranhaman said:


> Thanks Jacky for the info,where can I buy the xo humpy head, or any other product,


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! 

Do you still go to vancouver on Saturdays? (Read tht on one of your previous threads) I'm near Rupert & E 1st Ave in Vancouver. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Jacky I was able to order on line,Thanks Bro.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Paul,I did go online and order some,how are the babies doing. I still have lots I do want to get rid of them as my mom wants the baby tank out before Christmas,so if you know of anyone else interested I will let them go for 2 for $10,Thanks.


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you still make trips to Vancouver? Or if you can meet me near LoUgheed Mall I would like to buy 4 of them.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

by god people, buy these fish. i was getting 4 before i saw the breeding male in person. amazing. i ended up taking 7 home. and now 2 for 10? they should be gone! free bump my man.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

sure I can do that,call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Piranhaman said:


> Thanks Paul,I did go online and order some,how are the babies doing. I still have lots I do want to get rid of them as my mom wants the baby tank out before Christmas,so if you know of anyone else interested I will let them go for 2 for $10,Thanks.


That is an awesome deal! Really wish I had the tank space to grab a few off you. Nice looking FHs, free bump and good luck!!!


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

need them gone asap.won't refuse any reasonable offer.can you pick them up in Maple Ridge.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 7" female flowerhorn with a nice flowerline and red eyes.$50 need her gone call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## sethevan (Jul 4, 2012)

Whish I was closer


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

where do you live I go Vancouver every Saturday call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

call me at 604 466 9368 to confirm the time for tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

PM sent about fish.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

DO NOT BUY THESE FISH THEY ALL DIE i got almost 20 of them in total. went back twice cause they died the first time. others have told me the same exact story. shame on you. that perfect male is false advertising.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

He has sold them all already.


----------

